# Teacher and Student the way they think.....



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

A teacher asks her class, "If there are 5 birds sitting on a fence and 
you shoot one of them, how many will be left?" She calls on little 
Johnny. 
"None, they all fly away with the first gunshot." 
The teacher replies, "The correct answer is 4, but I like your 
thinking." 
Then Little Johnny says, "I have a question for YOU. There are three 
women sitting on a bench having ice cream. One is delicately licking 
the sides of the triple scoop of ice cream. The second is gobbling 
down the top and sucking the cone. The third is biting off the top of 
the ice cream. Which one is married?" 
The teacher, blushing a great deal, replies, "Well I suppose the one 
that's gobbled down the top and sucked the cone." 
"The correct answer is the one with the wedding ring on... but I like 
your thinking."


----------



## pw1960 (Aug 3, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: old but good


----------

